# Last Letter Game



## Kid Dynamite

Just make a new word out of the last letter of the one before it. Example: I'll begin with Shark. The next poster must make a new word using only the last letter of the word Shark, and so on.


----------



## Suni

Kiss


----------



## rlk

Sweet


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Train


----------



## Suni

nestle


----------



## Umberto

Edgartown


----------



## MrLiberty

nesting


----------



## Doc

Nympho


----------



## Umberto

orifice


----------



## Doc

Ebola


----------



## Umberto

Anthrax


----------



## Doc

Xerophthalmia


----------



## Umberto

Android


----------



## road squawker

Umberto said:


> Android



Duh


----------



## Umberto

huh?


----------



## MrLiberty

history


----------



## Doc

Yahoo


----------



## pirate_girl

orange


----------



## deand1

Enough


----------



## Doc

Hallucination


----------



## deand1

Napalm


----------



## Umberto

morphine


----------



## Doc

Exodus


----------



## deand1

shame


----------



## Doc

deand1 said:


> Oboe


Opps.  Your word should start with S.  Last letter of previous word


----------



## deand1

shame


----------



## deand1

enough


----------



## Umberto

hotel


----------



## deand1

laugh


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

harem


----------



## Umberto

mountain


----------



## deand1

Next


----------



## Umberto

tobacco


----------



## deand1

Oddball


----------



## MrLiberty

laughing


----------



## deand1

Gorge


----------



## Umberto

Echo


----------



## deand1

o'clock


----------



## Umberto

Kudu


----------



## rlk

unusual


----------



## deand1

Ladies


----------



## Doc

Sauna


----------



## MrLiberty

antebellum


----------



## Umberto

M1 Garand


----------



## deand1

Diddle


----------



## Umberto

Elevate


----------



## deand1

Equality


----------



## Dmorency

young


----------



## Umberto

gonzo


----------



## Dmorency

over


----------



## Umberto

rat


----------



## Dmorency

timber


----------



## MrLiberty

roses


----------



## pirate_girl

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## MrLiberty

spaghetti


----------



## deand1

idiot


----------



## MrLiberty

tax


----------



## Dmorency

xerox


----------



## deand1

XYZ

OK, I admit I did a search on this. I hadn't seen anything about it before in my history classes, to my recollection.  It is a part of American history.


----------



## Dmorency

zoo


----------



## MissTaken

Oral


----------



## Dude111

Light

T


----------

